# DIY help?



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

i recieved my DIY in the mail yesterday, and adjusted the tension.

it turns much better than a rubik's cube, but isn't nearly is good as the ones i see on videos, do i need to break it in, or lubricate it, or is my tension wrong?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe all three? But definitely break-in and lube. What in particular do you see in a video that makes you think that your cube is not as good?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 8, 2009)

What type is it? And what type did you see in the video? Are they the same type of DIY? Give it some time, it will get better, lube it, break it in, and get the tension to your liking and you should have a very nice cube


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, yea i knew from the beginning that they were using a different type, but anyway, i was just simply asking if you did those things to a diy? so thank you.. i just didn't want to mess it up by trying to break it in, or lubricate it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 8, 2009)

Give us more information. What kind of cube do you have and what type of lubricant were you going to use?


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

to answer ellis, mine like feels smoother than a rubiks, and definatly the corners are better, but it is hard to turn, and i always see people misaligning theirs without it popping. depending on my tension i can either make it turn fast, or not pop..


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

http://cubefans.com/transparent-3x3x3-diy-cube-c-p-57.html thats the cube i bought, i know its not the best diy.

and was planning on buying some silicon spray.
http://images.peakcandle.com/albums/userpics/10003/normal_siliconespray.jpg
that is what they have at walmart, its not pure silicon, but i also have petroleum jelly, if that is better than non-pure silicon


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, buy CRC Heavy Duty silicone spray. Don't use petroleum jelly, wait for the silicone. 

I don't have a Type C, so I'll wait for someone else for their input.


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, i will, i just wasn't sure if it wasn't 100% if it was still worth it


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

None of the silicone sprays are actually 100% silicone.


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

oh, ok..

should i wait to apply the silicon, or does breaking it in first matter?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

I personally don't think it matters too much, although others would disagree with me. Just do a good number of solves and then lube. If you don't have the silicone now, then thats fine, just solve the cube and lube it when you get the lube.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Like I said, I don't think it makes that much of a difference. Break it in a little, do some solves. As long as you aren't applying the silicone like immediately after you assemble it.


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, thanks sorry for the double post


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Apr 8, 2009)

For breaking the cubes in....would 100 solves be enough?? I have like 5 new diys that needs to be lubed (just got my crc silicone today) and 3 of those I did like.... maybe 2 solves on each of them.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> For breaking the cubes in....would 100 solves be enough?? I have like 5 new diys that needs to be lubed (just got my crc silicone today) and 3 of those I did like.... maybe 2 solves on each of them.



People say that 100 is a good amount. I don't think that much is necessary. I usually do like 25-50, but I don't even think doing that much is important.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 8, 2009)

Ellis said:


> None of the silicone sprays are actually 100% silicone.


that's not quite true... I use 100% for my Rubik's cubes and it works very well.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > None of the silicone sprays are actually 100% silicone.
> ...



Is it a spray? What brand? I was under the impression that all sprays had some sort of propellents in them.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > None of the silicone sprays are actually 100% silicone.
> ...


 i challenge you to find commercially available "100% silicone" check your lube again and look for any petroleum based ingredients. sprays have distillates which are used as propellants btw.

edit: ellis basically beat me to the punch


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> edit: ellis basically beat me to the punch



It's okay, you were way more convincing than me.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ellis said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > edit: ellis basically beat me to the punch
> ...



woot  that just made my day!!!

thanks.

now, back to the subject at hand.: i was also wondering if you are used to the fluidity and turning style of a diy,some people, like my cousin, arnt and over shoot or try to force a side to turn with way to much energy.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> now, back to the subject at hand.: i was also wondering if you are used to the fluidity and turning style of a diy,some people, like my cousin, arnt and over shoot or try to force a side to turn with way to much energy.



Depends on which cube. There are some that I overshoot. I find the cubes I'm used to are just fine and I don't really have that problem.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 8, 2009)

Tain said:


> i just didn't want to mess it up by trying to break it in, or lubricate it.



you don't ''try'' to break in a cube. it just happens with use. also, it can't damage the cube. it just wears down internal surfaces and reduces friction.
lubrication will only mess up your cube if you use vaseline, which dissolves plastic.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Apr 8, 2009)

Is vaseline really that bad for the cube???? I heard some people saying that lubing with vaseline first for like a month,then cleaning it out and using silicone will make your cube a lot better.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2009)

Vaseline doesn't dissolve plastic. It just takes all of the cube dust and turns it into sludge. After a while it's like peanut butter texture and almost impossible to clean out completely.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Is vaseline really that bad for the cube???? I heard some people saying that lubing with vaseline first for like a month,then cleaning it out and using silicone will make your cube a lot better.



I'd just stay away from it. There is no reason to be messing around with vaseline. Silicone is fine, you don't need to prelube with vaseline and wash it. Besides, washing vaseline out is just a pain.


----------



## Tain (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, ill get some silicon tommorow, and should have a good 50 solves on it by then, i do it all day during class.. anything else a novice cuber should know?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 8, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...


*checks bottle of silicone oil*
"100% silicone shock oil"


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> *checks bottle of silicone oil*
> "100% silicone shock oil"


You know we're referring to sprays, even if he didn't say it because he quoted


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 8, 2009)

Of course I know that, just tossing it out there.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 8, 2009)

is that all it says on the ingredients? 
hmmmmm *looks up shock oil* (looking for a definition and production process)

and the cube turning question was ment for the thread start but im intersted to know who turns cubes which ways as well, but maby that could be the topic for another thread


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay, I lied. The company that produces it (Team Losi) has a color-coding system with their shock oil, so it also contains the dyes that make it blue.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 8, 2009)

deco, Ellis,

http://www.kapowwe.com/Merchant2/me...duct_Code=1-2-837&Category_Code=&Store_Code=R

That's not the type I use, but that's just to complete the challenge. I mean, whether they're lying, I've no idea. I'm just reading the description.

The type I use is similar and is a silicone spray used for airsoft guns. It worked for me but that doesn't mean that all airsoft gun lubricants should be used on cubes.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> deco, Ellis,
> 
> http://www.kapowwe.com/Merchant2/me...duct_Code=1-2-837&Category_Code=&Store_Code=R
> 
> ...



im still questioning how it would work(as in, the propellant.) but ok, ill consider my challenge beaten


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 8, 2009)

nah I like less belligerent terms. Complete, not beaten.


----------



## teller (Apr 8, 2009)

Type C does *not* need to be broken in; I actually think I like them better when they're new. The C is quite awful without lube...but put one good squirt in there and it becomes a speed demon, the difference is striking.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 8, 2009)

teller said:


> Type C does *not* need to be broken in; I actually think I like them better when they're new. The C is quite awful without lube...but put one good squirt in there and it becomes a speed demon, the difference is striking.



Then you did not get it from DX.
The ones from DX are awesome without lube.
The ones from C4Y sucks without lube.
Sadly, I currently have a C4Y type C without lube.


----------



## teller (Apr 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Type C does *not* need to be broken in; I actually think I like them better when they're new. The C is quite awful without lube...but put one good squirt in there and it becomes a speed demon, the difference is striking.
> ...



Ah, thanks...I wasn't aware there was a difference. Perhaps they shouldn't both be called "C" then...sigh...


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 8, 2009)

Fanwuq, how many type Cs did you get from DX?

A lot of times we all these China-made cubes are hit or miss...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Fanwuq, how many type Cs did you get from DX?
> 
> A lot of times we all these China-made cubes are hit or miss...



I got 6. One of them was missing a corner, but I didn't really care. I had plenty of old storebought pieces.
One of them had notches in the cap, the others didn't. They all felt really nice, like new Eastsheens without lube. After a week, they weren't as nice as right out of the bag, but still very nice. Then I lubed them with lots of CRC and they are still very nice. Then, I sold them to people in my school cubing club.


----------



## Tain (Apr 9, 2009)

wow, amazing, thank you for telling me to get silicon, by far better than any cube I've ever used before


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Fanwuq, how many type Cs did you get from DX?
> ...


lol so they are hit or miss... But as far as smoothness, I dunno, it doesn't make sense that DX type Cs are better than C4U type Cs...


----------



## teller (Apr 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > pentrixter said:
> ...




FWIW, my C's are from C4U and they're the best cubes I've ever used--screw A, F, PUZL, and everything else if you ask me.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 9, 2009)

Uh... I thought you said DX had the good ones... oh well, it doesn't matter. Won't add to the thread.

Have you tried the C4U cube, Rubik's DIY, or the JSK? Those seem to be better than a lot of the "type models."


----------



## teller (Apr 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Uh... I thought you said DX had the good ones... oh well, it doesn't matter. Won't add to the thread.
> 
> Have you tried the C4U cube, Rubik's DIY, or the JSK? Those seem to be better than a lot of the "type models."




The C4U cube is my 2nd favorite...it's very slick. Locks a little bit, but feels just great.


----------

